# mb810 froyo vzw flash to mb809 froyo dst?



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

so I know people stuck on .621 can flash the milestone .604; I'm still on 605 and can still flash back to froyo.
wondering, can I flash the .39 milestone dst with sbf_flash without any issues?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Being as .39 DST is a Froyo build it depends on if it is a Froyo build before the BL update or not as BL went from 30.03 to 30.04 on Froyo (i.e. you can only SBF to .340 Froyo not earlier version)

You can always try it. Worst case scenario it'll just trip the e-fuse and you'll need to re-SBF to one that works (of course as I haven't tried it I won't gaurantee it 100% but thats usually what happens when you try flashing a non-DX SBF)

More out of curiosity sake is there a reason you want to go to .39 there is really no advantages to it?


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

just like the lack of carrier branding mainly; I know there are ways to mostly debrand the vzw sbf, but flashing dst would be easier. used to flash my v3m with dst firmware back in the day...


----------

